# screen exposure without emulsion



## tomence (Mar 23, 2009)

hi there everybody i discoverd something that i think not many people know plus i dont know where to buy this equipment. this is some kind of equipment where you can exposue screen without emuslion no chemicals nothing. here is the link on youtube to check it and see if anyone knows where can we buy these machine. YouTube - EASY SCREEN
check this link and let me know if you know where to buy it.


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

I have no idea but Ill start looking


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

express screen makes a system that uses no emulsion. check it out


----------



## tomence (Mar 23, 2009)

hey jamie can you be more specific as where to find these express screen do they have a website i can visit.
by the way these looks like very good product to have i mean to have screens done without emulsion in a matter of minutes thats pretty good. watching the clip on youtube i mean these guys are fast and good i love their work and equipment but sucks that you cannot find any info on them.


----------



## mrblfx (Feb 18, 2009)

I think you may be looking for xpresscreen.com
they have a system that uses a pre coated screen and 
you use the equipt for flashing then you print it with what
ever equipt you have ck the above and see if that helps
jim


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

the web page is www.xpresscreen.com the down side of these systems that have pre coated mesh and are quick exposing is that they do not hold up like traditional screens. you may only be able to print 20 to 30 pieces on a screen then it tends to break down. i mean they are very inconsistent. also the ability to do multi color jobs with good registration is hard also. pin holes are also a problem. just some things to think about before you spend the money.


----------



## tomence (Mar 23, 2009)

ok guys thanks for the info and website but the machine i was looking at at youtube which i provided the link to it is something a lot different than express screen. i mean these are two different ways you can make emulsion free screens but the one i looked at i think it is a great product that nobody knows about it besause it is only sold in japan. i called them but it was hard to understand them coz they didnt speak good english so i guess i have to find one japanese here to talk to them and see if we can get a better answer.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

I am going to contact my guy over seas and ask him about mori shoji co. ltd. and their product esp-6000...Maybe i can get some answers


----------



## tomence (Mar 23, 2009)

that would be nice if you can find something about it also tell him to check prism screen thats the other company that sells them. here is the number for prism screen 042-555-5229


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Pretty sure the Japanese system you are talking about is called Gocco. I don't know much about it other than it is difficult to get outside of SE Asia. I have heard it is much better than then Xpress screen and the other one, whose name escapes me.


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

DIY Definitions: Print Gocco - DIY Life

The wonderful thing about screen printing is the fact that it can be so basic and so complicated at the same time.


----------



## nivleik (May 20, 2009)

wtf!!
awesome!!!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah, I've had that idea rolling around in my head for 5 years now. Unfortunately, I've never had the means to create it. Good to see someone has.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

oyo makes one i think its called the diablo.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

kiwo also has a system they are called cts systems.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't think those are the same technology. The machine in the youtube video prints onto a blank non coated mesh. It prints the masking without the image. The machines you are showing, print the image onto an emulsion coated screen, then you wash out with water.


----------



## douglasgrigar (Apr 7, 2009)

JeridHill said:


> I don't think those are the same technology. The machine in the youtube video prints onto a blank non coated mesh. It prints the masking without the image. The machines you are showing, print the image onto an emulsion coated screen, then you wash out with water.


There is a strange sheen on the mesh, makes me think that it is the pre-coated thermal mesh.

The "printer" looks exactly like the thermal printer xpress screens was working with that OYO made for them, I have seen that thermal machine at the shows many times.

I also noted that the dryer was a BBC, and the press was also American made of the "Hopkins" type.

That "printer" is a dead ringer for the OYO made product.

Look close at the video the mesh does look like the pre-coated stuff...


----------



## Urban Stylez (Jul 29, 2008)

douglasgrigar said:


> There is a strange sheen on the mesh, makes me think that it is the pre-coated thermal mesh.
> 
> The "printer" looks exactly like the thermal printer xpress screens was working with that OYO made for them, I have seen that thermal machine at the shows many times.
> 
> ...




So for us lazy SOBs could you give us some links? i've been searching and i can't find anything,

I think this would be a great thing to have around to do small orders on the fly.


----------



## douglasgrigar (Apr 7, 2009)

Urban Stylez said:


> So for us lazy SOBs could you give us some links? i've been searching and i can't find anything,
> 
> I think this would be a great thing to have around to do small orders on the fly.


XpresScreen: Screen Printing Equipment & Supplies

There are limitations to the system.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Well if he washes it out with water, he's very deceiving, because they don't show it on the video. Plus I would not want to have to rescreen every time I expose a screen. That's a pain in itself.


----------



## tomence (Mar 23, 2009)

hey guys how are you all doin. i posted a link for youtube to check the machine check my first post and you will see it. btw they do use american made equipment but the printer for the screens it is japanese and it is nothing like anything else you said here like express screen or who else you named it. this machine is i think perfect for anyone i mean see these guys in the video what kind of t shirts and desings they make it is awsome. like i said i called them in japan but their english is very bad and i cannot understand a word they say. now i am looking to find me a japanese guy here and ask him if he can call for me to find some info on this thing. if i am happy i think i amj gonna order 100 of them. and yes one screen is for one time use only you cannot redo the same screen buy you can always remash it it is easy check the video takes only 5 minutes to remash it and 5 minutes to print the design. cant ask for more.


----------



## jayball (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Guys
I have been following this and found out a few things that might help you.
There is a US dealer for this stuff but they didn't tell us who probably because we didn't ask
I have now asked them for this
It is a thermal precoated mesh, similar to Riso mesh and the other thermal mesh that Xpresscreens sells.
for 1 mt x 50m roll is $1000, that makes it about $5 per screen
The screen frames are basically roll frames readily available
The machine making the screen is thermal and is very similar to the Oyo EcoPro out of Texas
OYO Instruments | ECOPro
This is also very similar in operation to the unit that Xpresscreens sells
The price is probably the problem for large size it is around $25k

Hope this helps some.


----------



## IMAGOPRINT (May 14, 2010)

*i go to FESPA i munich 22-26 jun 2010.do you have a company for a easy screen*


----------



## eonis360 (Apr 5, 2009)

Daamn. I want one of these. I've been transfer printing for the last year. It's been great, but i really wanna get into screen printing know. I have a Roland GX-24 and a DK20 heat press which I now want to sell so I can invest in screent printing equipment.


----------



## eonis360 (Apr 5, 2009)

Any one manage to get a price on the systems?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I saw this same unit being introduced by BlackBody a few shows ago. They weren't ready to sell it yet, but it looks like the same one with the exception of this one being much larger. They were thinking of selling it for $6500 so I'm not sure what this one would go for.


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

please let me know about this machine


----------



## eonis360 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm gonna keep an eye on it. maybe by the end of the year I could get one. But for now i'll have to outsource.


----------



## tang3 (Feb 28, 2010)

This is what the poster of the video said:

We sell only in japan.
But you may be buy EASY SCREEN at BBCind﻿ in USA.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

The Oyo system was supposed to show at the ISS show in Orlando this past spring, but they ended up not exhibiting. You stretch the mesh on roller frames (and supposedly statics), burn the image, then when the job is done, clean the ink out with a rag, remove the mesh, then run it through your dryer, then discard. The mesh is only used one time, but it's supposed to be competitive in price with film/emulsion/chemistry costs, and they're supposed to be able to hold a very fine halftone dot. I don't know if Oyo has released it yet, but for a shop with a lot of screen turnaround, it would eliminate a large frame inventory, chemistry cost, and a screen-reclaim, screen prep guy.


----------



## kenscott (Oct 23, 2006)

wow, i would like to have one too... if it sales for 6500.00 i am ordering tomorrow!!


----------



## soulblade (Jul 3, 2010)

has anyone use this system yet ? the easy screen from prism


----------



## tomence (Mar 23, 2009)

soulblade said:


> has anyone use this system yet ? the easy screen from prism


 
So far it looks like nobody has found any info on this system.


----------



## Crazy Tharun (Mar 24, 2014)

tomence said:


> So far it looks like nobody has found any info on this system.


hey any updates on EASY SCREEN from PRISM ? is anyone using this ?


----------



## amando (Dec 11, 2013)

I just found out about Prism..there website in Japanese and they don't speak English ..they have something called fast screen tracer ..its awesome but so far no one know the price


----------



## scottwarren (Jun 25, 2014)

Save your money for grown-up equipment... those quick fix miracle machines are a huge rip off... those people should be ashamed of themselves hocking cheap garbage on innocent people

Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

scottwarren said:


> Save your money for grown-up equipment... those quick fix miracle machines are a huge rip off... those people should be ashamed of themselves hocking cheap garbage on innocent people
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


This couldn't be so true. The equipment is over priced crap. If you can't coat and expose a screen you really should look into another profession. I see people bragging how they use vinyl as a stencil. Seriously it not that hard if you can follow instructions. Coating does take a little technique. My fist try 8 years ago was perfect. In 8 years I have probably only had 12-24 exposure screen failures out of thousands of screens


----------

